# 2 years form progression



## Azulx (Feb 15, 2018)

The following video is of me performing our blue stripe form in 2015 as a blue belt, then in 2017 as a black belt. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 16, 2018)

Ah very nice! I don't know much about taekwondo forms, but really nice progression, more balance, more solid stable stances, more power, feels like you're more certain of it, and therefore have better understanding and perform it with more assurance and authority.

Thanks for posting, much respect


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that. Now put them side-by-side for lazy people like me to compare, dangit!

You are much more relaxed, controlled, and smooth in the second version. It has clearly become easy to you - as a spectator, it looks too easy and relaxed. Note that that's a comment as a spectator, and not a comment on your ability. The bit of over-focus and tension in the blue belt version looked good - good, smooth forms get boring. Seriously, though, your transitions (what I tend to pay the most attention to) were more controlled and reserved - a good sign of skill progression to me.


----------



## KabutoKouji (Feb 16, 2018)

I love that form - very good progression though they both looked pretty good to me anyway  - nice opun sonkut tulgis too . I always remember that being the first form with any real sorta round or flowing bits/different speed elements


----------



## KabutoKouji (Feb 16, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Thanks for sharing that. Now put them side-by-side for lazy people like me to compare, dangit!
> 
> You are much more relaxed, controlled, and smooth in the second version. It has clearly become easy to you - as a spectator, it looks too easy and relaxed. Note that that's a comment as a spectator, and not a comment on your ability. The bit of over-focus and tension in the blue belt version looked good - good, smooth forms get boring. Seriously, though, your transitions (what I tend to pay the most attention to) were more controlled and reserved - a good sign of skill progression to me.



In a similar way I do overall prefer the forms done slower like the first one, (even though I now pracice Longfist and White Crane where that is not the rhythm _at all_).


----------



## KabutoKouji (Feb 16, 2018)

I reached blue-red stripe - but this pattern seems to be the last pattern I can remember well - what are the two patterns after it?


----------



## Azulx (Feb 16, 2018)

KabutoKouji said:


> I reached blue-red stripe - but this pattern seems to be the last pattern I can remember well - what are the two patterns after it?


Joong-Goon and Toi-Gye


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 16, 2018)

im not sure if you wanted a critique or not,  but they both looked good.  the side kicks as a black belt were a lot smoother.  different timings from both.  more pauses on the blue belt version. thats not a bad thing in a competition you want to be in front of the judges long enough for them to notice you.


----------



## Buka (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice job, Azulx, nice improvement, keep it up, man.

And in two more years you just have to post doing it again. Can't leave us hanging.


----------



## KabutoKouji (Feb 16, 2018)

I used to love coming down from that side kick into the elbow smash


----------



## Martial D (Feb 16, 2018)

Azulx said:


> The following video is of me performing our blue stripe form in 2015 as a blue belt, then in 2017 as a black belt. Let me know what you all think!


I don't know much about TKD, but I do consider myself not completely without an eye for certain attributes in movement; such as balance, control, andand self-awareness. This is to me almost like watching two completely different people.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 17, 2018)

The biggest difference I see is 2 years ago you were very robotic in your movement.  Everything was tense and a bit choppy.  It was very good, don’t get me wrong.

The current video shows you’re far more relaxed and move naturally rather than robotically or mechanically.

Just for giggles, I wonder how you’d look in competition with that form now vs then.  I’d have to assume some of the tension was due to being in front of judges.  Then vs now isn’t exactly an apples to apples comparison, but it should still be a pretty good barometer.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I don't know much about TKD, but I do consider myself not completely without an eye for certain attributes in movement; such as balance, control, andand self-awareness. This is to me almost like watching two completely different people.


Not even that, it almost looked like two different forms (obviously not, but that's how much of a difference I saw). Definitely thought the second one was the 'better' form of the two.


----------

